# Ampeg G410



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm looking to find a shematics for this amp. It's a solid state, years 60,70. I have to repair this amp for a custumer. Can't find nothing on the web. Can you help me ?
Thank's.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

So no answers ? Hard to find this schematic hein ? I receive the amp for repair and the schematics was on a paper glue on the chassis pannel, so I can work.

Thank's


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

Tube amp Schematics Index Page

This is where we can find Ampeg schematics and more


----------

